# Vincent: I expect this team to make the playoffs



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> He looked like a 44-year-old man with a shaved head. But new Charlotte Bobcats coach Sam Vincent sure sounded like Raymond Felton on Friday.
> 
> *"I absolutely, positively anticipate this team being in the playoffs," Vincent said, "and I would be incredibly discouraged and disappointed if we don't" qualify.*
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't care one way or another.Making the playoffs isn't that big a deal to me unless you're able to compete.Actually you look at last season we probably make the playoffs if Morrison had a season ending injury in November,because other than the start of the season when we foolishly giving him more minutes and shots than he came close to deserving we were competitive in the East.At the end of the season when Fabio was giving us so much production we were better than half the teams that made the playoffs in the East.Obviously Detroit was better than us,same with Cleveland and Chicago.I could argue either way with the Heat and they had excuses,but we were still playing better than them.


All the same being a six or lower seed in the East isn't going to make me happy.Not unless we're making strides towards competing in the playoffs.Half the teams that made the playoffs in the East last year weren't very good and just making the playoffs next year won't mean that we're very good either.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

As long as we keep improving we don't have to make the playoffs next year even though 35 wins could probably get us in next year.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We probably could have made the playoffs last year had Emeka not missed those 15 games due to injury. We were only a couple games out and without him our defense was gone.

If we had a chance at the playoffs though I woulnd't want to ignore it just to get another lottery pick. Our core is pretty much already set so a late lottery pick is going to help but not as much as playoff experience for our young guys to use would

and another year in the lottery isn't going to win over the people of Charlotte


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The fanbase here (such as it is) isn't going to pay good money to see a team that isn't even trying to compete.If the assclowns in our front office don't do something to field a competitive team then they will go on losing money forever.It's not like this team hasn't shot itself in the head at every oppurtunity anyway.The East isn't that good and we aren't that far away.We need a SG.We could have taken Danny Granger in the middle of the freaking first round,we could have taken Roy last year.We take either one we have a competitive starting lineup,we got depth at the point and a pretty good frontline.If we have one of them and Fabio breaks out like he did last year we're really close.

I mean I am nothing more than an opinionated internet loudmouth and I could have done a vastly better job of drafting than our front office has done the last two years(by simply not ****ing it up so bad people think you're a bunch of retards)


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well MJ is in charge. Do you really expect us to make anything but ****ty choices?


----------

